#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-03
<septox> .
<qwebirc4432> bonsoir  c'est un utilisateur néophite
<qwebirc4432> j'aimerai bcp qu'on m'aide pour mon modem camtel qui ne prend pas aves ma version 10.04
<qwebirc4432> j'aimerai aussi savoir comment entrer en possession des uap de la 10.04
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-04
<sovo> hi
<septox> hi
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> Hi All :)
<sovo> hi Izane
<sovo> Bonne annee a tous
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: donc tu dis . a nos bonnes années hein
<ongolaBoy> :D
 * ongolaBoy adresse une bonne année 2011 à la communauté
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: ça te va ? :)
<IzaneFG> DDL
<IzaneFG> oui oui
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-05
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-06
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<wang> ongolaBoy: bonjour !!
<wang> ongolaBoy: j'ai un blème avec ma machine. quand je demarre,après avoir introduit le mot de passe cela écrit chargement de vos paramètres et sa plante , sa n'évolue plus... que fais je ???
<septox> .
<septox> mot de passe ok ?
<septox> ca plante = ? va vous laisse encore la possibilite d'entrer un autre mot de passe ?
<septox> wang: encore la ?
<wang> septox: le mot de passe est ok!!
<wang> septox: sa ne me laisse pas la possibilté,cela prend le mot de en consiration puis sa plante
<septox> ok semble un probleme graphique
<septox> essaye de t'enregistrer en mode console
<septox> cad apres demarage ALT+Ctrl+F3  ---> mode console
<ongolaBoy> wang: salut!
<septox> essaye par la
<septox> updates ces dernier temps ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne pense pas qu'il fasse des updates. ça doit être sa machine de la maison
<wang> septox: ok après cela ,que dois je faire??
<ongolaBoy> c'est déjà pour savoir si l'accès à la session passe normalement
<ongolaBoy> mais !! au fait ? tu parles de quel système là ? "chargement de vos paramètres ..." ce n'est pas sur Linux à ma connaissance
<wang> ongolaBoy: je parle de windows
<septox> wang: ah la le mode console ne fonctionne pas
<septox> wang:  :(
<wang> ongolaBoy: si la session fonctionne normalement cela va fonctionner??
<wang> septox: la je ne sais je vais aller essaie comme vous m'avez conseiller
<wang> septox: au cas où le mode console fonctionne le problème sera résolue??
<ongolaBoy> bon, comme tu as du windows... au démarrage il faut donc appuyer sur F8 après l'écran du BIOS
<ongolaBoy> et de là tu auras accès à un menu et tu choisis "invite de commande en mode sans échec"
<septox> wang: cela ne peut pas focntionner sosu windows, j'ai juste sous entendu qu'il s'agissait d'un systeme Linux/Ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> si ça charge normalement, tu auras accès à une *console*
<wang> ongolaBoy: ensuit que fais je ???
<ongolaBoy> et de là tu vas taper "chkdsk c: /F" pour vérifier ton disque en espérant que ça résoudra ton problème
<ongolaBoy> je m'arrête là et je te rappelle qu'ici c'est un salon où on parle d' Ubuntu et de tout ce qui a trait au logiciel libre pour les camers
<ongolaBoy> je suis gentil ent t'aidant pour windows mais ne m'en demande pas trop hein ;)
<wang> ongolaBoy: ok je suis désoleé et merçi pour ton aide !!!
<ongolaBoy> wang: en passant pour le CD, il faudra passer demain. je crois que j'aurais fais la gravure
<wang> septox: je vous remerçi pour votre aide et passer une agréable journée, que le Seigneur vous comble de ses grâces bonne et heureuse année 2011!!!
<ongolaBoy> tu n'as pas besoin d'être désolé. mon souci est juste que tu n'oublies pas à quoi et à qui sert cet espace d'abord. sinon à la longue on va tout confondre
<wang> ongolaBoy: ok pas de blème, merçci...
<ongolaBoy> donc, tu peux sortir du cadre mais faudra pas abuser non plus
<wang> ongolaBoy: pigé 5/5
<wang> ongolaBoy: à paremment il y'a un seminaire chez vous ???
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> oui, un regroupement pour une formation à distance
<wang> septox: êtes vous là??
<wang> ongolaBoy: cela sous entend qu'il y'a pas d'abonement ce mois !!!
<ongolaBoy> leurs travaux s'achèvent aujourd'hui. lundi les usagers pourront continuer à travailler au CNF
<septox> wang: je suis la
<wang> ongolaBoy: merçi pour tout,passe une agréable journée je vous monsieur....
<ongolaBoy> j'ai besoin de la journée de demain pour faire du nettoyage dans le réseau + l'installation du nouveau poste client
<wang> septox: bonne journée à la prchaine...
<septox> .
<wang> septox:  j'ai cru que vous étiez partir !!!
<wang> ongolaBoy: ok comme vous voulez !!!
<wang> ongolaBoy: cette fois si le devoir m'appelle à plus...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-07
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-03
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> ping
<septox> bonne annee 2012 a tous !
<tnjulius> bonne année !!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-04
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-06
<tnjulius> bonjour frankemma
<frankemma> bonjour tnjulius
<septox> hi
<septox> frankemma: hi
<septox> tnjulius: ping
<tnjulius> hi septox
<septox> la forme ?
<tnjulius> je suis là et toi?
<tnjulius> septox: Bonne année déjà
<tnjulius> bonjour arkom
<septox> boe annee les gars
<septox> arkom: hi
<frankemma> bonjour arkom
<arkom> bonjour tnjulius
<arkom> hi septox
<arkom> hi frankemma
<septox> rempli today
<tnjulius> septox: ouais se sont des étudiants Cisco ;)
<septox> frankemma: la premiere fois sur le IRC ?
<septox> ah ok
<frankemma> how are you septox
<septox> de l'universite de DLA ?
<septox> frankemma: i am fine
<tnjulius> non pas de l'université!
<septox> ou alors ?
<tnjulius> arkom: frankemma: Une fois relié à un serveur d'IRC sur un réseau, vous rejoindrez habituellement un ou plusieurs canaux ou "channels"
<tnjulius> septox: Akwa dans un centre de formation
<frankemma> ok tnjulius
<tnjulius> Les conversations peuvent être publiques (lorsque chacun dans un canal peut voir ce que vous tapez) ou privées (messages entre seulement deux personnes, qui peuvent ou non être sur le même canal).
<frankemma> on le fait comment tnjulius
<tnjulius> à présent vous êtes sur le canal #ubuntu-cm lui meme sur le réseau freenode.net
<tnjulius> pour une conversation privée avec une personne du canal! double-cliquer sur son pseudo
<tnjulius> Chaque utilisateur est connu sur l'IRC par un pseudo ou "nickname"
<frankemma> ok tnjulius
<tnjulius> --->Comment discuter, et les principales commandes<---
<tnjulius> Les commandes et le texte sont introduits au même endroit, au moyen du clavier .
<tnjulius> Les commandes commencent par le caractère /
<tnjulius> exemple:
<tnjulius> tapez /me aime le cours
 * frankemma aime le cours tnjulius 
 * arkom faire le cours
 * tnjulius est entrain de donner cours!
 * tnjulius pense que le cours passe assez bien
 * frankemma commence a comprendre
<tnjulius> je commence à comprendre
 * tnjulius commence à comprendre
<tnjulius> une autre commande qui permet de se connecter à un autre canal
<tnjulius> la commance /join
<tnjulius> exemple, taper: /join #ubuntu-fr
<tnjulius> un autre canal: #teachingopensource
<tnjulius> la commande d'aide /help
<tnjulius> la commande pour quitter irc: /quit
<tnjulius> pour changer de pseudo : /nick nouveau_pseudo
<tnjulius> autres choses sur les conversations (sur internet en général), les smileys
<tnjulius> des images, pour exprimer des émotions!
<tnjulius> exemple \:)
<tnjulius> 8)
<tnjulius> 8-)
<tnjulius> :p
<tnjulius> :D
<tnjulius> ;)
<tnjulius> 8-)
<tnjulius> :')
<tnjulius> :'(
<arkom> :)
<chom> :D
<arkom> :D
<arkom> :P
 * tnjulius pense que c'est assez suffisant comme celà ;)
<arkom> ;)
<arkom> :*
<chom> :*
<tnjulius> :-*
<arkom> 0_O
<tnjulius> o_O
<chom> o O
<arkom> o_O
<arkom> O_O
 * septox suis le cours de tnjulius sur le IRC
 * septox demande a tnjulius (ds la mesure du possible) de palnifier un classroom sur des sujets interessants coe ca
<tnjulius> ok :)! faut dire que celui ci n'étais pas planifier! qu'à celà ne tienne, il y'aura un classroom ;)
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> personne juste moi et ubuntulog mon fidèle compagon ....
<ariabbas> @+ mon chèr ubuntulog
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-02
<ongolaBoy> septox: happy new year ;)
<septox1> ongolaBoy:  happy new year !!
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> happy new year
<ariabbas> today I am not alone.
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas : ma connexion au courriel local fonctionne normalement
<ariabbas_> .
<septox1> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> bon cava je fatigué
<ariabbas> je rentre
<ariabbas> du courage septox ongolaBoy et mon fidèle compagnon ubuntulog :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-04
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-05
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> tjrs avec mon fidele compagon ubuntulog
<ariabbas> bjr mon cher ami ubuntulog :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-06
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-02
<septox> hi les gars
<septox> et surtout boe annee 2014
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-30
<coco> ..
<coco> Hi IzaneFG:
<coco> Cmt frangin?
<IzaneFG> yep ça va
<coco> ok Dis-moi, ton Adél izane2005 [at] [yahoo] dot [com]
<coco> tu la uses ?
<coco> Parce qu'elle send des messages bizarres sur la liste du cmNOG
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-03
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-04
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> bjr
<saoungoumi> et bonne année 2016
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-06
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: puis-je avoir le contact d'un maintenancier à ydé
<saoungoumi> ?
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: bjr rodrigue
<ongolaBoy> hum .. je vais voir ..
<saoungoumi> ok
